# Help! Map of lpg/autogas supplies in europe?



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I thought I'd saved a very useful map of lpg/autogas suppliers/filling stations in Europe but now can't find the file...can anyone point me in the right direction? TIA, Ruth


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

Have a look LPG in Europe It may be of some help.

If you do find the map you are looking for , please let us know.  

J & R.

(Edited accordingly)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

ruthiebabe said:


> I thought I'd saved a very useful map of lpg/autogas suppliers/filling stations in Europe but now can't find the file...can anyone point me in the right direction? TIA, Ruth


Ruth,

This a very useful site http://www.gas-tankstellen.info/menu.php?language=en_US

This one is better for France http://stations.gpl.online.fr/appli/index.php

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Ruth,
> 
> Have a look <<Here>>. It may be of some help.
> 
> ...


J & R

Could not get your link to open.

Don


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry about that,

Don't know what happened there.

Try this,

http://www.xor.org.uk/silkroute/equipment/lpgineurope.htm

J & R


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Sorry about that,
> 
> Don't know what happened there.
> 
> ...


Hi J & R,

That site has not been updated for over three years and some the info is well out of date.

This link has some info but is a year old.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-7502.html

Regards

Don


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you have a sat nav system ? If so I may be able to help you out with a poi of lpg stations in europe.

Jani


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

[quote="Don Madge
Hi J & R,

That site has not been updated for over three years and some the info is well out of date.

[/quote]

Hi Don,

I appreciate your point, however, I thought that it might lead Ruth to the site that she was looking for. Just trying to be helpful.

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have used the gas-tankstellen link Don gives for the past few years for Germany and it has proven to be very accurate, you can download and print off a list for your chosen region or you can also view a handy map via this link..

http://www.gas-tankstellen.de/menu.php?jump=maplpg

the location dots on the map are colour coded from red (most expensive) through to green (cheapest). Click the right hand map to change to the req'd location and hovver over the dots on the left hand map for garage addresses.

Can't vouch for the accuracy of other countries though.

A very handy website.

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> [quote="Don Madge
> Hi J & R,
> 
> That site has not been updated for over three years and some the info is well out of date.


Hi Don,

I appreciate your point, however, I thought that it might lead Ruth to the site that she was looking for. Just trying to be helpful.

Jock.[/quote]

Jock,

Please don't get me wrong, I have never set out to criticize anybody on any of the forums that I'm a member of. I should have worded the post better, I'm sorry.

Regards

Don


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

[quote="Don MadgeJock,

Please don't get me wrong, I have never set out to criticize anybody on any of the forums that I'm a member of. I should have worded the post better, I'm sorry.

Regards

Don[/quote]

Don,

Noted, accepted, and much appreciated.   

Jock.


----------

